# Quick Question about Lower tie bars and sway bars



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

are lower tie bars and sway bars the same?

if not, can they both be used at the same time?

http://www.hpautoworks.com/nib14lotieba.html 

because i was just looking at that


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hell yea they can be used at the same time... im going to find out how much that is! sweet.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

my friend in reno said he might get sponsored by them...maybe i can get him to get me a discount of sorts...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

"get me a discount of sorts...".. you mean get US discounts... hehe.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

would there be any downside to using that lower tie bar and say a progress front sway bar at the same time?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is this similar to the stillen one?? size-wise?? and how far low does it hang??


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that i cant answer...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The Nismo tie bar reduces ground clearance by 30mm (1.18in), according to a scanned photo from their Japanese catalog. The Stillen bar is the exact same thing.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well that sucks...i guess it wouldnt be for street use, cause if i had that on my car now, i wouldnt be able to change lanes..lol

do sway bars also redude groud clearance?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

You can't take a 1" loss in ground clearance without the bottom of your car hitting the ground? How low is your car?

If lots of ground clearance is absolutely necessary, ShigSpeed makes a lower control arm tie that's both stiffer and flatter (about 0.5" loss in ground clearance, reportedly) than the Nismo unit. Nissan Performance Mag had an article on it in its July Issue. (Just be patient if you decide to order it. Scott is a very busy man, and he makes very little profit from the equipment he makes. Don't nag him or anything of that sort.  )


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well right now, my car is on the stock 14" alloys and im dropped on tein ss's (2.1" minimum in the front)...i guess i could set the strut's to the highest stiffness


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Setting your struts to the maximum stiffness won't do you much good. The springs are what keep your chassis from bottoming onto the road. So unless you can adjust your springs for a higher spring rate, there isn't much you can do about that.

But I see your predicament. I suppose you'll have to go the same route I went and get Scott to make a bar for you.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i was going to set the struts to the maximum setting so i wouldnt bottom out as much...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If you mean you're going to set the perch to increase your ride height, that will help. Setting the struts to the stiffest dampening setting will not help with the bottom of your car hitting the ground (or with bottoming out for that matter). The car definately won't "bounce' as much, but if the initial compression (caused by running a ditch or what have you) on the spring is enough to make part of the chassis hit the ground, increasing the stiffness of the struts will do nothing. The struts merely dampen the energy released by the springs when it returns to its normal length. They won't help with bottoming out on the bumpstops or your chassis bottoming on the ground.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ahhh, i get ya


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmm....that lower tie bar looks very promising


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also look for the n-tec brace that c-clamps to the engine crossmember AND to the lower control arms, and allows for more ground clearance.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

n-tec, i thought they went out of business


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

N-tec is gone. I found that out when I was looking for a bar for my car (they've been gone for about 2 years now). Shigspeed's brace is currently the only one on the market which has the crossmember clamps and has a square bar. 

Apparently though, the ShigSpeed bar reduces your ground clearance less than the old N-tec bar (which I haven't measured, but don't find hard to believe considering the thicknesses of the bars and the lower profile clamps on the shigspeed unit).


----------

